# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Semillas de hierbas aromáticas con certificación orgánica

## Cerpa

Estoy buscando desde hace semanas, alguna empresa o persona que me venda semillas con certificación orgánica de plantas aromáticas (romero, tomillo, salvia, ajedrea, lavanda, muña, molle, etc.) Y me he dado con la ingrata sorpresa que no encuentro ninguna. Al principio pensé que era una broma, pero no es así. Entonces, me pregunto: Si tanto interés tiene la agricultura orgánica o ecológica o biodinámica o biointensiva, *¡Cómo es posible que nadie te venda semillas orgánicas!* Porque hay empresas que te venden semillas de algunos frutos peruanos, bien, pero ¿Quién ha certificado que son orgánicos? No soy un especialista en el área, sólo un emprendedor, pero entiendo que si la semilla no es orgánica, o incluso híbrida, no puedo usarla para una producción orgánica ¿O sí? En la propia legislación no se especifica este dilema. Me gustaría saber si puedo usar cualquier semilla para iniciar una plantación de 2 Ha y que no tendré problemas con la certificadora. El nuevo sistema GAP me parece muy bueno para el consumo nacional, pero también adolece del mismo defecto. 
He encontrado en España, varias empresas que sí venden semillas certificadas, pero no creo que sea fácil importarlas. Además que desconozco si me las dejarían traer. 
Y finalmente, si hay varias MYPES que ofrecen plantones de aromáticas como orgánicas, ¿Cómo consiguieron las semillas orgánicas? 
Un amigo me dice que vaya a la Universidad Agraria La Molina. He revisado su web y sí, ellos trabajan y venden cultivos orgánicos, pero volvemos al mismo problema: ¿Quién los certificó? ¿Quién nos asegura que sus semillas eran orgánicas? En un país como el nuestro donde la palabra vale muy poco y los bellacos abundan, la certificación de tercera parte es imprescindible y pareciera que en este tema, nadie pone el dedo en la llaga. 
Saludos.Temas similares: Venta de Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE CERTIFICACIÓN ORGÁNICA  ASOCIACIÓN DE EXPORTADORES Artículo: Distrito de Arequipa exporta hierbas aromáticas a países de Europa El Proceso de la Certificación Orgánica Certificacion organica - trujillo 2010

----------

